# Valley pan in a 400ci



## dlloyd443 (Nov 16, 2008)

Does it matter if you have a 6-pack valley pan and different intake? (torquer II). I have oil in the valley pan and don't know where it is coming from. Older cars are new to me and just learning about this stuff. Can anyone please help???? It has a big cam and a big stroker kit with aluminum heads.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
As far as I know, all the valley pans are the same from `64 and up.
If you have oil on top of the pan I would check the PCV valve and grommet. If they are good, then you may have to reseal the valley pan gaskets.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They can leak from over tightening the two hold down bolts, too. That will tweak the pan and cause leakage. The pan needs to fit snug all the way around, and the bolts need to be snoug, not torqued down super tight. I always put GM silicone under the washers of the bolts.


----------

